# أسئلة عن أختبار تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة بالمختبر



## منصور يحيى حسن (8 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد قمت بعمل اختبار تكسير لعدد 2 مكعب بعد مرور 7 ايام وعدد 2 مكعب بعدد مرور 28 يوم ولقد نجح الاختبار للمكعبين بعد مرور 7ايام اما بالنسبة للمكعبين بعد مرور 28 يوم نجح مكعب وفشل الاخر فهل بذلك يعتبر الاختبار ناجح بالاجمال ام هناك مشكلة وهناك سؤال اخر هل تحسب فترة ال7 ايام و28 يوم من تاريخ يوم الصب ام من اليوم التالى له يعنى لو صبيت يوم 10 اختبر يوم 16 ام 17


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل منصور

السلام عليكم

أفضل شيء بالنسبة للمكعبات تكسير عدد ثلاثة لكل من ال7 ايام وال 28 يوم أي أنك تأخذ عدد 6 عينات ، وغاالباً تنص مواصفات المشاريع على أن يتم أخذ عدد 6 عينات من كل 50 م3 خرسانة يتم توريدها إلى موقع التنفيذ ... ولكن ...

تفيد بعض المواصفات أنه يتم تكسير عدد مكعبان فقط مع (صب الثلاثة) بحيث يتم تكسير الثالث في حالة فشل أحد هذين الاثنين ويكون نتيجة تكسير الثالث هي الحكم ، وهذا بالنسبة لل 7 وال 28 يوم.

وعلى كل حال في حالة فشل نتيجة التكسير فيه حلول كثير وفيه اختبارات متعدده للخرسانة مثلا مطرقة شميدت ( والكثير من الاستشاريين لا يحبذون هذه الطريقة ) واختبار core test

وحتى في حالة فشل جميع هذه الاختبارات يتم عمل إعادة تصميم redesign للقطاعات المعنية للوقوف الإجهاد الفعلي بها نتيجة الأحمال الفعلية المعرضة لها.

أخوكم شريف


----------



## ISL (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم
بالنسبة لنتائج الفحص فان الذي يحدد درجة الفشل او النجاح وذلك حسب متطلبات المواصفات العمول بها في بلدك حيث انه بشكل عام فان قيمة النتيجة للعينات بحيث ان لا تقل القيمة عن حد معين وان لا يقل المتوسط عن حد معين.

بشكل عام تقييم النتائج والتقرير تكون مسوؤلية المهندس المصمم او الاشراف -- لذلك بانه ممكان بان مقدار الفشل للعينة لا يؤثر على سلامة العنصر الانشائي ولكن تؤخذ اجراءات معينة لمخالفة النتيجة لمتطلبات المواصفة.


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم منصور 
السلام عليكم
الموضوع يعتمد اساسا على المواصفات العاملة في بلدك ولكن بشكل عام انصحك بمرجعة الكود الامريكي aci-318 الفقرة 5.6.3.3
1- يجب ان لا يقل معدل نتائج ثلاث مكعبات متعاقبة عن مقاومة الخرسانة التصميمية
2-يجب ان لا يزيد الفرق في نتائج النموذج "(وهو معدل مكعبين) على 3.5 Mpa اقل من المقاومة التصميمية
اما الجواب على سؤالك فان النتائج لاتؤخذ لكل مكعب بشكل منفرد وانما معدل لكل مكعبين وبالنسنة لك فتجمع نتيجة كل من المكعب الفاشل والناجح لعمر 28 يوم وتقسمها على 2 والناتج هو الذي يتم التقييم على اساسه وذلك حسب توصيات الكود الامريكي 
وبالنسبة للعمر فيحسب من يوم الصب 
وعموما انصحك اخي الكريم بان لايقل عدد النماذج عن 9 تفحص 3 منها بعمر 7 ايام والباقي بعمر 28 حتى يكون التقييم ادق وتقل نسبة الشذوذ في النتائج
اخوكم 
فراس الكبيسي
بغداد - العراق


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
بالنسبة الى فحص نماذج المكعبات الخرسانية فالمواصفة العراقية المعتمدة تحدد بثلاث عينات (مكعبات) كحد أدنى لكل عمر فإذا نجحت عينتين من ثلاثة فيعتبر النموذج ناجح (يجب أخذ المعدل للعينات) حسب المقاومة التصميمية المطلوبة.. 
إذا نجحت فحص المكعبات في 7 أيام وفشلت في 28 يوم فمبدئيا ً لا تعتبر فاشلة لأن هناك فحوصات أخرى لتأكيد النتيجة ومن هذه الفحوصات هي 1- الفحص الإتلافي: فحص الكور 2- الفحص اللا إتلافي: فحص الألتراسونيك ... فأن كانت نتيجة الفحص ناجحة فيعتبر النموذج ناجح وبالتالي الكونكريت ناجح وإذا فشل الفحص فيعتبر النموذج فاشل


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أفضل شيء بالنسبة للمكعبات تكسير عدد ثلاثة لكل من ال7 ايام وال 28 يوم أي أنك تأخذ عدد 6 عينات ، وغاالباً تنص مواصفات المشاريع على أن يتم أخذ عدد 6 عينات من كل 50 م3 خرسانة يتم توريدها إلى موقع التنفيذ ... ولكن ...

تفيد بعض المواصفات أنه يتم تكسير عدد مكعبان فقط مع (صب الثلاثة) بحيث يتم تكسير الثالث في حالة فشل أحد هذين الاثنين ويكون نتيجة تكسير الثالث هي الحكم ، وهذا بالنسبة لل 7 وال 28 يوم.


----------



## عمرو الصادق (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على دقة المعلومات مقارنة بالمواقع الاخرى


----------



## أبوجبل (17 مايو 2009)

الأخ منصور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للجزء الخاص بنتائج الكسر فليس لدي ما أضيفه بعد معلومات الزملاء
أما بخصوص مدة الكسر فإن اليوم يساوي 24 ساعة بالتقريب 
مثلاً إذا أخذت العينات ليلاً وسيتم كسرها صباحاً يتم حساب المدة من اليوم الثاني
أما إذا أخذت العينات صباحاً وسيتم كسرها صباحاً يتم حساب المدة من نفس اليوم
يعني عملية تقريب


----------



## سنفور شاطر (17 مايو 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الأخ الفاضل منصور
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 
شكرا للاخ شريف ولكن لدي سؤال في كلامك عن ال redesign اذا كان العنصر الفاشل في الفحوصات هو احد الاعمدة وقد تم صب السقف قبل ضهور نتيجة الفحص فكيف تتم عملية ال reddesign مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## libyan-eng (13 يناير 2010)

*ارجو المساعده*

اريد ان اسال بعد 5 ايام يتم تكسير المكعبات فكم هي النسبه المطلوبة من الاجهاد الكلي وبعد 14 يوم علمان انه يتم اضافة سيكا للاسقف لكي يتم فك الشدات بعد 5 ايام


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (13 يناير 2010)

ما اريد اضيف شيء ع الاجابات الوافية للزملاء و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zzaghal (11 يوليو 2010)

اذا ممكن التكرم بتزويدنا بطريقة تقييم نتائج فحص انضغاط الخرسانة حسب الكود البريطاني مع ذكر رقم الكود.

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بعض الاخوة ذكروا بانه تؤخذ معدل نتيجة فحص مكعبين أو ثلاثة ويتم مقارنته مع المقاومة التصميمية , أنا اعتقد بان نتائج جميع المكعبات يجب ان تساوي او تجتاز المقاومة التصميمية ولا يجوز أخذ معدل نتائج هذه المكعبات


----------



## سلامه سفكو (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الردود جميعهها منطقية وتقع داخل المواصفات الأمريكية العدد 3 فأكثر ضروري لكل أختبار فحص لاجهادات التكسير للعينات الخرسانية لايجاد متوسط ل 7 , 28 يوم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سلامه سفكو (12 أكتوبر 2010)

لا توجد مواصفة لاختبار ال 5 أيام ممكن 3 , 7 , 14 ، 28 , 90 يوم لا تقل عن نسبة أجهاد 70% من الاجهاد المطلوب وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## eng_mu1982 (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
من المروف استخدام مكعبات عدد3 في ال7 ايام و3 لل28 يوم والنتيجه تكون بحسب ماهو مقرر في مواصفات الهندسه المدنيه في بلدك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alzaeime (25 يناير 2011)

يا أخي الكريم

لا أزيد على كلام الاخوان

لكن في نقطه مهمه

راجع طريقة معالجتك للمكعبات ال28 يوم

يجب معالجتها عند درجة حرارة 20 مئوية يجب تركيب هيترات لمياه المعالجه نظرا لان الاجواء الان تعتبر باردة .

هذه المشكله صادفتني في أحد المشاريع والحمد لله تم اكتشافها

تحياتي


----------



## شرق أ (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ..
اولا اعتقد انا الأخوة كفو ووفو بالأجابة ولكن لى وجهت نظر اخرى
اولا : الأخوة تكلمو عن تكسير مكعبات للكود الأمريكى وهذا خطأ لأن الكود الأمريكى يتكلم عن اسطونات وليس مكعبات 
فمقاومة المكعب تزير عن مقاومة الأسطوانة 1.25 
ثانيا يجب ان تعمل بعض التأكيدات للمكعب مثل وزنه وشكل الكسر فيه ثم بعد ذلك تقرر لأن المشكلة قد تكون فى طريقة اخذ المكب وليس فى الخرسانة


----------



## totabigboss (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مر علينا بالجامعة لما درسنا فحص الضغط وتكسير مكعبات الباطون لمعرفة قوة تحملها, ذكر الدكتور وقتها انه شكل الكسر اله دلالة, اجو ممن لديه معلومات عن شكل كسر مكعبات الباطون ان يفيدنا افادكم الله


----------



## فؤاد العقابي (7 فبراير 2013)

سنفور شاطر قال:


> شكرا للاخ شريف ولكن لدي سؤال في كلامك عن ال redesign اذا كان العنصر الفاشل في الفحوصات هو احد الاعمدة وقد تم صب السقف قبل ضهور نتيجة الفحص فكيف تتم عملية ال reddesign مع جزيل الشكر



الاخ العزيز لايجوز صب السقف قبل معرفة نتائج ال7 ايام لانها اي الفحوصات تعتبر الدليل الاولي لنتائج ال 28 يوم اذ انها في الغالب تمثل ثلثين قوة ال 28 يوم وعليه في حال الفشل في 7 ايام يتم الايعاز بايقاف اي عمل فوق العنصر الانشائي المفحوص حتى تتبين نتيجة ال 28 يوم وبالمنطق انت عملت نماذج المكعبات يوم صب الاعمدة مثلا وابقيتها لمدة يوم ثم وضعتها مغمورة في الماء 7 ايام وهي فترة غير طويلة حتى تضطر للموافقة على البدء بصب الجسور والسقوف يعني يمكنك الانتظار حتى ظهور نتائج ال 7 ايام وبالتالي تتصرف ونصيحة تنتظر شهرا ويتاخر العمل ويتضرر المقاول افضل بكثير من تضرر المنشا مستقبلا وعلى ساكنيه وبالتالي تضررك شخصيا كمسؤول


----------



## منصور يحيى حسن (19 يونيو 2013)

لكن لى سؤال مهم يتم اخد الاسطوانات ال 6 من سيارة خرسانة واحدة ام واحدة او اثنين من كل سيارة ؟


----------

